# Non-stop garbage offers from all three delivery apps running at the same time (GH, DD, Eats)



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Last night in the middle of dinner rush I was being deluged with non-stop garbage pings from all three delivery apps. I must have declined at least 50 offers in a row at one point.

By sheer accident I should have received at least a couple of halfway decent offers but didn't.

It was busy as far as pings were concerned with very little downtime between pings.

Various possible reasons...

1) Too many drivers. 

2) Business was slow.

3) "Punishment" for my low AR and for multiapping.

4) Drivers committing fraud to steal the better orders (bots, multiple accounts, illicit hardware/software, location spoofing, etc)


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

That's completely normal on DD. I've been paused 40 times before getting a decent offer and force closing the app for the day.

GH is not normal to get only bad offers, but more a sign of a changing market. There is no tip hiding, supposedly, so that if you get a $4 offer that is the "pay".


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

My solution:

Non-stop rejection. 

It's a waiting game.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Last night in the middle of dinner rush I was being deluged with non-stop garbage pings from all three delivery apps. I must have declined at least 50 offers in a row at one point.
> 
> By sheer accident I should have received at least a couple of halfway decent offers but didn't.
> 
> ...


Same. I’ve declined 50 orders the last couple of days. Most under $1/mile and at least half of those under $.50/mile. I probably took about 7 deliveries


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Toljaso.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I just complered a 0.5 mile delivery of a sandwich. Promised $10. It’s UE and I’m half expecting to get the shaft. Except:
1. It was a “meet at door”
2. The Gentleman was elderly and didn’t seem to be in good health.

I will, of course, be thrilled if I get the $10, but, hand to heart, it’s ok if I don’t. I’ll live.

Update: yup, he came through. I almost feel guilty.









It was literally one big sandwich, and not from some fancy deli - from Mike’s. And it was ready when I got there. 

Good Karma, perhaps?


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Do not give up hope Nats ....they are still out there..few and far between. BTW she did not tip more after delivery Uber needs to stop with the lies. They all tip upfront.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Alltel77 said:


> Do not give up hope Nats ....they are still out there..few and far between. BTW she did not tip more after delivery Uber needs to stop with the lies. They all tip upfront.
> View attachment 654834


Was stripping involved?


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Was stripping involved?


No, it was just a big order. I was already pretty sure it was going to be a huge payout based on the ping amount, order size and distance. It was also a PIN order which made me a little concerned after pick up but I've never had an issue with the PIN orders it's just awkward. It most likely cycled a lot too to reach $17.xx


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

A lot of no tip orders on Uber eats today. Avoiding Doortrash


----------

